# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دانشگاه فرهنگیان یا مهندسی ؟

## melis

سلام دوستان

یه چیزی که این روزا خیلی ذهنمو درگیر کرده که برم دانشگاه فرهنگیان یا نه؟!

از طرفی امسال برای دانشگاه فرهنگیان از شهر ما کلا 4 نفر میگیرن که یکی دبیری ریاضی هست و 2تا هم دبیری علوم تربیتی و یکی هم دبیری زبان! 


به دبیری ریاضی زیاد علاقه ندارم و علوم تربیتی هم که حیفم میاد با اینهمه ریاضی فیزیک خوندن برم چون ارزشی نداره و فقط میمونه دبیری زبان!

الان 3تا راه دارم ...

1. برم دبیری زبان

2. برم یه رشته مهندسی ( مکانیک و صنایع و کامپیوتر روزانه باهنر کرمان قبول میشم )

3. امسال بمونم تا شاید ظرفیت دانشگاه فرهنگیان سال دیگه بیشتر بشه یا بیشتر تلاش کنم که سال دیگه تهران قبول بشم.


به نظرتون کدوم بهتره؟! شاید بگید واسه دخترا فرهنگیان بهتره ولی لطفا کاری به جنسیت نداشته باشید! چون برای خودم اصلا مهم نیست!

ممنون

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان
> 
> یه چیزی که این روزا خیلی ذهنمو درگیر کرده که برم دانشگاه فرهنگیان یا نه؟!
> 
> از طرفی امسال برای دانشگاه فرهنگیان از شهر ما کلا 4 نفر میگیرن که یکی دبیری ریاضی هست و 2تا هم دبیری علوم تربیتی و یکی هم دبیری زبان! 
> 
> 
> به دبیری ریاضی زیاد علاقه ندارم و علوم تربیتی هم که حیفم میاد با اینهمه ریاضی فیزیک خوندن برم چون ارزشی نداره و فقط میمونه دبیری زبان!
> 
> ...


به امید ظرفیت سال بعد نمون که اشتباهه محضه
به هر کدوم علاقه داری برو
واسه دختر کامپیوتر خوبه بعدش صنایع 
دبیری هم خوبه
اونی که علاقه ات میگه برو

----------


## laleh74

من اگه بودم فرهنگیان میرفتم که آینده داره و همه ی ما واس داشتن آینده ی بهتر یه رشته رو انتخاب میکنیم

----------


## melis

> به امید ظرفیت سال بعد نمون که اشتباهه محضه
> به هر کدوم علاقه داری برو
> واسه دختر کامپیوتر خوبه بعدش صنایع 
> دبیری هم خوبه
> اونی که علاقه ات میگه برو


جدا از دختر و پسر بودن کدوم گزینه بهتره به نظرتون؟

----------


## newpath

> سلام دوستان
> 
> یه چیزی که این روزا خیلی ذهنمو درگیر کرده که برم دانشگاه فرهنگیان یا نه؟!
> 
> از طرفی امسال برای دانشگاه فرهنگیان از شهر ما کلا 4 نفر میگیرن که یکی دبیری ریاضی هست و 2تا هم دبیری علوم تربیتی و یکی هم دبیری زبان! 
> 
> 
> به دبیری ریاضی زیاد علاقه ندارم و علوم تربیتی هم که حیفم میاد با اینهمه ریاضی فیزیک خوندن برم چون ارزشی نداره و فقط میمونه دبیری زبان!
> 
> ...


اگه پارتی نداری حتما برو فرهنگیان !! البته بپرس قبلش که بورسیتون میکنن یا نه !! چون تابستون امسال قراره آزمون بزارن و حداقل 5000 نفرو استخدام کنن شاید شما فارغ بشی دیگه نیرویه زیادی نخوان ... دبیری ریاضیم از همشون بهتره اینو وقتی سنت بیشتر شد میفهمی ... بخاطره درامد بالاترش نسبت به اون دو تا .. مهندسیم اگه بعدش بیکار باشی خیلی اذیت میشی .. الان که سنت پایینه علاقه واست مهمه 23 24 سالت که شد کار و مستقل شدنو درامد واست مهمه

----------


## artim

> جدا از دختر و پسر بودن کدوم گزینه بهتره به نظرتون؟


از مهندسی ها مکانیک و صنایع

----------


## FatemehSh

ظرفیتا هر سال برای دخترا داره کمتر میشه.شهر ما فرهنگیان 17 تا مرد برمیداره 2 تا زن(دبیری شیمی)
پارسال شرایط بهتر از این بود.
ب سال بعد اعتباری نیست.فرهنگیان اگه بورسیه کنه از هر لحاظی ارجح تره مخصوصا برای دخترا.مطمئن هستی ک درست تموم شد جایی هست که مشغول بشی و در ب در دنبال اگهی استخدام و اینا نمیگردی.ب قول دوستمون الان سنت کمه شاید احساسی برخورد کنی اما حداقل 5 سال بعد رو در نظر بگیر و بعد تصمیمتو بگیر.
موفق باشی

----------


## 1378888

به نظر منم فرهنگیان بهتره. از معدود رشته هایی که کارت تضمین شده است

----------

